# Reise Linkliste



## Andreas 25 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da im Board regelmäßig nach Ferienhäusern und Unterkünften in allen Ländern gesucht wird, habe ich HIER eine Sammlung aller Ferienhausgesellschaften und Fährlinien in Europa zusammengestellt! 
Dürfte den einen oder anderen vielleicht bei seiner Urlaubsplanung helfen!
Will damit auch unseren Albatros keine Konkurrenz machen, denn seine Linkliste zielt ja mehr auf Angelgeräte, Shops und ähnliches!
Bin für Ergänzungen und Verbesserung natürlich immer zuhaben!!!
Nun zur Liste!

Möchte noch darauf hinweisen, das die Reihenfolge beliebig ist und keinerlei Rangfolge darstellt!

*Ferienhäuser​*
Da im Board oft nach Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Reiseveranstaltern gefragt wird, gibt es HIER eine Seite, wo jeder seine Erfahrungen nieder schreiben kann und so anderen Mitteilen.
Wir möchten euch bitten doch auch eure Erfahrungen zu berichten, damit anderen auch davon Profitieren können.
Denn wen ihr helft, der hilft auch euch! Also bitte eure Erfahrungen berichten!
DANKE!!!
Nun zur Liste

*Belgien*

Dansommer
Wolters
Basic Travel
Selectravel
Interhome
Locasun
Cernterparks
Eurorelais
Villaxl
Fewovista
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
FeWo Europa

*Dänemark*

Interchalet
Dan Center
FeWo Europa
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Vögler's Angelreisen
Olaf Ryes
Haus- und Bootsvermietung Dänemark
Helga Hentschel
Atlantis Angelreisen
Odder Turistbureau
Sonne und Strand
Cofman
Thomas Grether Reisen
Ferienhus Ulfborg
Vejers
Dan Bureau (Tip von wodu60)
Urlaubsring Dänemark
Admiralstrand
Danfun
Danparcs
Bornholm Booking
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Danwest
Feline
Fewovista
1866 DK
Sydthy Tyrist
Simosol
mob
Romo-Holidays
Feriehuse Lemvig
Fanoespecialisten
Vestkyst
Sydsol
Ferienhaus-dk.dk
Dansk Familieferie
Europe Holiday
Blavand
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Kobmand Hillgaard (Tip von Anderson)

*Deutschland*

Dan Center
Interchalet
Novasol
FeWo Europa
Dansommer
Wolters
Janßen
Tourist Information Diemelsee
Gesine Gloger
Rügen Fe-Wo
H. + M. Sengstaken
Mellenhof
Basic Travel
Weissenhäuser Strand
Selectravel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
FeDomi
Locasun
Centerparks
Cuxland Ferienparks
Eurorelais
Ferienwohnung.at
Haveltourist
Fewovista
Ferienhaushütten
huetten.com
Norddeich FeWo
Ostsee Ferien
Urlaubstraum
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Euro Trend
Europe Holiday
Boekingsservice
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Finnland*

Interchalet
Lomarengas
Wolters
Vögler's Angelreisen
Fintouring
Finnbungalows Savotours
The Lakeland (nur über Finnland- Tourismus)
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Summerdreams
Euro Trend
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
FishingLords (Tip von taildancer)

*Frankreich*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Basic Travel
Selectravel
FeWo Europa
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Ursula Neukirchen GmbH
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Urlaub in France
FeDomi
Provacances
Locasun
Villegiatour
Abritel
Bretagne Vacances
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Feriendomizil
Marion Kutschank Feriendomizile
Bureau-Vaf
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Francereisen
huetten.com
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boekings Service
AB France
Hinkelstein Ferienhaus
Ferienhaus-a-Meer
Ursula Lotze's Ferienhäuser
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sudvances.com (Tip von sudvacances)

*Griechenland*

Novasol
Dansommer
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
FeDomi
Attika
Elgreco
Villaxl
Fewovista
FeWo Europa
Rosetravel
Domizile Reisen
Europe Holiday

*Großbritannien*

Interhome
Ursula Neukirchen GmbH
VBB Ferienhäuser
Country Holidays
Centerparks
Eurorelais
K.P. Ferien
Fewovista
British Cottages
Scotland
FeWo Europa
Boeking Service
Europe Holiday

*Irland*

Interchalet
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
King Fisher Reisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
Interhome
FeWo Europa
12 Travel
Irlandtravel
Ferienhaus Irland
Shamrock Reisen
Cie Reisen
Fewovista
Reitferien Irland
Grüne-Insel.de
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Island*

Vöglers Angelreisen

*Italien*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
King Fisher Reisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
NonSoloCasa
Basic Travel
FeWo Europa
Selectravel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
FeDomi
Locasun
Abritel
Casafila
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Feriendomizil
Ferienvillas
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
huetten.com
Siglinde Fischer
Home in Italy
Solemar
Eurocasa
Posarelli
Klassik Tour
Domizile Reisen
Sempre Italia
Casaclub
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Sard Reisedienst
SITALIA
Cilento
Girasoli
Boekings Service
Trustandtravel
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Azur Freizeit (Tip von elv1s)

*Kroatien*

Interchalet
Wolters
Andree's Angelreisen
Selectravel
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Cherdo Armoric
Eurorelais
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Boekings Service
Europe Holidays
FeWo Europa
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Luxemburg*

Basic Travel

*Niederlande*

Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
FeWo Europa
Wolters
Selectravel
Thomas Grether Reisen
FeDomi
Centerparks
Eurorelais
Fewovista
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Norwegen*
!!!Alle Anbieter für Ferienhäuser in Norwegen inkl. Privat- und Klein-Anbietern findet ihr HIER!!!

Dan Center
Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
Klapper's Ferienhäuser
King Fisher Reisen
Mach Nordferien
Uwe Onken Tours
Die Nordfischer
Elch Ferien
Bjornevag Ferie
Fiskferier
Fjord Idyll
Die Inselfreunde
Skagerrak Feriesenter
Norge - Fjord Ferienhäuser
Ferienhäuser Wolfgang Boch
Sigrid Freud-Kalusche
Einar Kvinge
Angelreisen E. Kinitz & I. Noelte
Trysnes Marina og Feriesenter
Atlantis Angelreisen
Din Tur
Fjord Ferie Hüttenvermittlung
AARSTRAND
Reiner Frühling
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Skottevik
Ferieforum.dk
Borks Ferienhäuser
Fagerliferiehus
Fritid
1866 DK
Reiseagentur M. Bär
Furrehytter
Norgehütten
Norwegen Info
Norgesbooking
Beotours
Koloy
NBT
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Hitra Turistservice (Tip von makrele)
Fjordhütte.de  (Tip von Lustiglutz)
Ferien in Norwegen

*Östereich*

Interchalet
Novasol
Dansommer
FeWo Europa
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Abritel
Eurorelais
Feriendomizil
Ferienwohnung.at
Villaxl
Fewovista
Fincas-Online
Hüttenpartner
huetten.com
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boeking Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Portugal*

Interchalet
Wolters
Atlantis Angelreisen
Panek Tourismus
Interhome
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Lagrange
Locasun
Abritel
FeWo Europa
Cherdo Armoric
Da Silva
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Ferienvillas
Fewovista
Rosetravel
Fincas-Online
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Schweden*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
Schweden Stuga
Andree's Angelreisen
Vögler's Angelreisen
King Fisher Reisen
Südschwedische Ferienhausvermittlung
Pit's Angelreisen
Hausvermietung Schweden
Angelreisen E. Kinitz & I. Noelte
Atlantis Angelreisen
Nordic Holidays GmbH
Schweden Häuser
Schweden Vermittlung
Ferieforum.dk
Asnen.Tripod
Smaland Ferienhaus
Smaland
Skandinavien Pur
Munkeberg
Smaland Check In
Smalandturismus
Swedengate
Sweranda
Bo pa Lantgard
SveVilla
Svedo
Schweden Ferienhäuser
Nordic Resort
Schweden Urlaub HSF
Beotours
Lilla Huset
Incoming Center of Scandinavia AB
SchwedenPrivat.com
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sydkuststugor (Tip von Harzer)

*Schweiz*

Interchalet
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
Hüttenservice
Lagrange
Locasun
Abritel
Appa
Eurorelais
FeWo Europa
Feriendomizil
Ferienwohnung.at
Villaxl
Fewovista
huetten.com
Frosch Ferienhäuser
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)

*Spanien*

Interchalet
Dan Center
Novasol
Dansommer
Wolters
FeWo Europa
Andree's Angelreisen
Atlantis Angelreisen
Panek Tourismus
Basic Travel
Interhome
Thomas Grether Reisen
new14.ecasy
Cuendet
Lagrange
FeDomi
Locasun
Abritel
Calas de Mallorca
Casaspain
Cherdo Armoric
Costaholidays
Competa
Da Silva
El Sur
Eurorelais
Ferieforum.dk
Ferienvillas
Villaxl
Fewovista
Rosetravel
fincaferien.de
Fincaservice
Vincas-Online
Domizile Reisen
Casaclub
Boekings Service
Europe Holiday
Angelurlaub.de (Tip von erasmi)
Sudvances.com (Tip von sudvacances)


----------



## Andreas 25 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

*Fähren ​*
*Dänemark*
Rostock - Gedser mit Scandlines
Puttgarden - Rodby mit Scandlines
Sassnitz - Ronne mit BornholmsTrafikken
Swinoujscie (PL) - Ronne mit Polferries
Swinoujscie (PL) - Kopenhagen mit Polferries

*Finnland*
Rostock - Hanko mit Superfast Ferries
Travemünde - Helsinki mit Finnlines
Stockholm (S) - Aland Inseln - Helsinki mit Viking Line oder Silja Line
Stockholm (S) - Aland Inseln - Turku mit Viking Line oder SeaWind Line
Stockholm / Kapellskär* (S) - Turku mit Silja Line
Kapellskär (S) - Mariehamn - Turku mit Viking Line
Vaasa (S) - Umea mit RG Line
Kapellskär (S) - Naantali mit Finnlink
Talinn (EST) - Helsinki mit Nordic Jet Line, Silja Line, Viking Line, Linda Line, Tallink oder SeaWind Line
Riga (LV) - Helsinki mit Viking Line
Kapellskär (S)  - Mariehamn mit Viking Line (Aland Inseln)
Grisslehamn (S) - Eckerö mit Eckerö Linjen (Aland Inseln)
Stockholm (S) - Mariahamn mit Anedin Linjen (Aland Inseln)

*Griechenland*
Venedig (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Anek Lines
Venedig (I) – Patras mit Anek Lines oder Minoan Lines
Venedig (I) – Korfu mit Anek Lines
Ancona (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Superfast Ferries oder Anek Lines
Ancona (I) – Patras mit Superfast Ferries, Anek Lines, Minoan Lines oder Blue Star Ferries
Ancona (I) – Korfu mit Anek Lines
Bari (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Superfast Ferries oder Ventouris Ferries
Bari (I) – Patras mit Superfast Ferries oder Blue Star Ferries
Bari (I) – Korfu mit Superfast Ferries oder Ventouris Ferries
Brindisi (I) – Igoumenitsa mit Fraglines, Hellenic Mediterranean Lines, Agoudimos Lines oder Maritimeway
Brindisi (I) – Patras mit Maritimeway
Brindisi (I) – Korfu mit Fraglines, Hellenic Mediterranean Lines oder Agoudimos Lines

*Großbritannien*
Cuxhaven (D) - Harwich mit DFDS Seaways
Esbjerg (DK) - Harwich mit DFDS Seaways
Ijmuiden (NL) - Newcastle mit DFDS Seaways
Rotterdam (NL) - Hull mit P&O Ferries
Hoeck van Holland (NL) - Harwich mit Stena Line
Oostende (B) - Ramsgate mit Trans Europa Ferries
Zeebrugge (B) - Hull mit P&O Ferries
Zeebrugge (B) - Rosyth mit Superfast Ferries
Dünkirchen (F) - Dover mit Norfolkline
Calais (F) - Dover mit Hoverspeed, P&O Ferries oder Seafrance
Boulogne (F) - Dover mit Speed Ferries
Dieppe (F) - Newhaven mit Hoverspeed oder Transmanche Ferries
Le Havre (F) - Portsmouth mit P&O Ferries
Caen (F) - Portsmouth mit Brittany Ferries
Cherbourg (F) - Portsmouth mit P&O Ferries
Cherbourg (F) - Poole mit Brittany Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Pourtsmouth mit Brittany Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Weymouth mit Condor Ferries
Saint-Malo (F) - Poole mit Condor Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Plymouth mit Brittany Ferries

*Irland*
Cherbourg (F) - Rosslare mit P&O Irish Sea oder Irish Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Rosslare mit Irish Ferries
Roscoff (F) - Cork mit Brittany Ferries
Swansea (GB) - Cork mit Swansea Cork Ferries
Pembroke (GB) - Cork mit Swansea Cork Ferries
Pembroke (GB) - Rosslare mit Irish Ferries
Fishguard (GB) - Rosslare mit Stena Line
Holyhead (GB) - Dublin mit Stena Line
Holyhead (GB) - Laoghaire mit Stena Line
Liverpool (GB) - Dublin mit P&O Irish Sea
Stranraer (GB) - Belfast (GB/Nordirland) mit Stena Line
Cairnryan (GB) - Larne (GB/Nordirland) mit P&O Irish Sea
Troon (GB) - Belfast (GB/Nordirland) mit Seacat
Troon (GB) - Larne (GB/Nordirland) mit P&O Irish Sea

*Island*
Hantsholm (DK) - Seyoisfjörour mit Smyril Line

*Italien (Sardinien)*
Mareseille (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN
Genua (I) - Palau mit Enermar
Genua (I) - Olbia mit Moby Lines, Grandi Navi Veloci oder Tirrenia
Genua (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Genua (I) - Porto Torres mit Grandi Navi Veloci oder Tirrenia
La Spezia (I) - Palau mit Medmar Group
Livorno (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Corsika Ferries
Livorno (I) - Olbia mit Linea dei Golfi oder Moby Lines
Livorno (I) - Cagliari mit Linea dei Golfi
Piombino (I) - Olbia mit Linea dei Golfi
Civitavecchia (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Corsika Ferries
Civitavecchia (I) - Olbia mit Tirrenia oder Moby Lines
Civitavecchia (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Civitavecchia (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Fiumicino (I) - Golfo Aranci mit Tirrenia
Fiumicino (I) - Arbatax mit Tirrenia
Neapel (I) - Golfo Aranci mit SNAV
Neapel (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Neapel (I) - Palau mit Medmar Group
Bonifacio (F) - Santa Teresa Gallura mit Mobylines oder Saremar
Trapani (I) - Cagliari mit Tirrenia
Ajaccio (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN
Propriano (F) - Porto Torres mit SNCM oder CMN

*Norwegen*
Kiel (D) - Oslo mit Color Line
Hirtshals (DK) - Langesund mit Kystlink
Hirtshals (DK) - Kristiansand mit Color Line
Hirtshals (DK) - Oslo mit Color Line
Hirtshals (DK) - Larvik mit Color Line
Hirtshals (DK) - Stavanger mit Color Line
Hirtshals (DK) - Bergen mit Color Line
Frederikshaven (DK) - Oslo mit Stena Line
Frederikshaven (DK) - Larvik mit Color Line
Frederikshavn (DK) - Moss mit JetLink
Hantsholm (DK) - Egersund mit Fjord Line
Hantsholm (DK) - Haugesund mit Fjord Line
Hantsholm (DK) - Bergen mit Fjord Line
Kopenhagen (DK) - Helsingborg (S) - Oslo mit DFDS Deaways
Göteborg (S) - Kristiansand mit DFDS Seaways
Strömstad (S) - Sandefjord mit Color Line

*Schweden*
Kiel - Göteborg mit Stena Line
Rostock - Trelleborg mit Scandlines oder TT-Line
Travemünde - Trelleborg mit TT-Line
Travemünde - Malmö mit Nordö Link
Sassnitz - Trelleborg mit Scandlines
Swinoujscie (PL) - Ystad mit Polferries oder Unity Line
Gdansk (PL) - Nynäshamn mit Polferries
Gydnia (PL) - Karlskrona mit Stena Line
Grenaa (DK) - Varberg mit Stena Line
Frederikshaven (DK) - Göteborg mit Stena Line
Helsinggor (DK) - Helsingborg mit Scandlines,
HH-Ferries oder Sunbusserne


Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## Andreas 25 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

So, habe wie versprochen die Fähren nach Griechenland ergänzt!

Albanien und Kroatien werde ich der Vollständigkeit halber demnächst noch eintragen! Auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht so sehr benötigt werden.

Hoffe die Liste hilft euch!
Sollte noch jemand Ergänzungen haben, dann meldet euch bei mir!

Gruß Andreas!!!  |wavey:


----------



## Hummer (10. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Da hast Du Dir aber Mühe gegeben!  #6 
 #r 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Nick_A (11. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo Andreas #h

ich muß schon sagen...eine wirklich umfangreiche Link-Liste, die einem sicher ab und an helfen kann !!! :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (11. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

hallo andreas #h

habe deine umfangreiche zusammenstellung jetzt erst entdeckt!... grandios und phänomenal zugleich... hast du verdammt feinst hinbekommen und multiplen dank für die arbeit, welche du dir damit gemacht hast... hab mein hütchen gerade inner hand #6

PS: hab dat dingens mal oben festgetackert... denn da gehört´s hin


----------



## wodu60 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

hallo Andreas 
da hast du dir ja einen haufen arbeit gemacht kann nur sagen RESPEKT
ich habe noch eine adresse für DK www.dan-bureau.dk 
habe schon ein paarmal dort gebucht und war immer zufrieden

also beste grüße 
wodu60


----------



## Andreas 25 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Danke euch allen, besonders dir Jirko. #6  Ist ja eine besondere Ehre an der spitze zu stehen!
Danke Wodu60, habe es gleich ergänzt!

Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## erasmi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo Andreas,
tolle Liste. Ich hätte noch was: www.angelurlaub.de
Gruß
erasmi


----------



## Andreas 25 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Danke ersami,  #6 
habe es gleich mit eingetragen! Weiter so, immer her mit den Links! 

So jetzt noch eine Frage an alle!

*Was haltet ihr davon?:*

Jeder von uns hat ja schon mit den einen oder anderen Ferienhausanbieter Erfahrung gemacht. Meistens wohl hoffentlich positiv hin und wieder aber auch negativ!
So nun mein Vorschlag. Würde aber eurer Mitarbeit bedürfen!
Jeder (wer Lust hat) tut seine Erfahrungen mit einen Anbieter in ein paar kleinen Sätzen hier niederschreiben und ich tue sie dann zur Übersichtlichkeit oben zusammen sammeln und hinter den Links darauf hinweisen, das eine Erfahrung mit den Anbieter vorhanden ist. 
Können ja auch kurze Mitteilungen sein. Ich denke nur mal, wenn man zum ersten mal mit einem Anbieter verreisen will, liest man bestimmt gerne einmal was andere für Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Vor allen wenn andere eventuell negative Erlebnisse hatten und ich weis aus dem Board, dass das schon vorgekommen ist.

Ich meine aber wirklich Erfahrungen, die ihr mit dem Veranstalter hattet, den Punkte wie Fischreichtum oder Nettigkeit des Vermieters kann der Veranstalter ja nicht beeinflussen und die kann man auch nicht auf andere Häuser übertragen.

Ich denke eher an Punkte wie:
- Wie genau stimmt die Hausbeschreibung (Katalog/Internet) mit den Haus überein?
- Wie gut waren die Reiseunterlagen? (habt ihr das Haus mit der Wegbeschreibung gleich gefunden?)
- War das Haus sauber? (denn dafür kann der Veranstalter teilweise ja auch was)
- Wurden Probleme/Beanstandungen gut behoben?
…


So, was haltet ihr nun davon?  ;+ 
Wenn ihr dafür seid, dann könnt ihr ja eure Erfahrungen gleich einmal schreiben!  |bla: 

Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo,


ich hätte hier auch noch einen Link, zwar nicht nur für Ferienhäuser, auch für Hausbooturlaub in Irland, falls das jemanden interessiert:


www.shannon-info.de

und

www.irish-net.de


Grüsse
Pikefisher

*

*


*

*


----------



## elv1s (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Guten Abend,

gerade dieses Forum gesehen und die Linkliste gesehen. Sehr interessant. Habe auch noch 2 Links welche Interessant sind für Unterkünfte und Informationen in Italien und Camping in Europa.

falls das jemanden interessiert:

http://www.oberitalien.info

und

http://www.suncamp.de

Gruss
Elv1s


----------



## Andreas 25 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Herzlich Willkommen "elv1s". |welcome: 

Vielen Dank!#6


----------



## Anderson (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo hier mein Tip für NW-DK
www.hillgaard.de.
Als Bonbon für Angler:http://www.hillgaard.dk/nordsee_familieurlaub

Anderson


----------



## Harzer (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Bin beim Durchstöbern des boards auf diese Reiselinkliste gestoßen. Muss schon sagen, eine tolle Sache!!!:m 

Habe da eine Adresse in Südschweden, welche ich nicht auf der Linkliste gesehen, hoffentlich aber auch nicht übersehen habe. Da gibt es ganz nette Häuschen, auch für Angler bestens geeignet!! Solltest Du vielleicht mit in die Liste aufnehmen!? Hier ist der Link:

http://www.sydkuststugor.com/


Nördlich von Örebro, in Bergslagen, da hab ich auch noch was. Muss ich aber erst raussuchen. Das ist super für Hechtangler und liegt in einzigartiger Natur schon mitten in der Wildmark. Auch für Familien bestens geeignet. War selbst schon 2 mal da!!! Mitte Mai bis Ende Juni Hechte satt und selbst im Sommer werden da so manche Meterhechte rausgeholt!! Für die Familie gibt es Minigolf; Tennis; Kanuverleih, Badestrand und gratis die grandiose Natur. Wenn ich alle Unterlagen gefunden habe werde ich mal einen kleinen Bericht hier veröffentlichen und dann hab ich hoffentlich auch die Internetadresse wiedergefunden.

Also bis dahin 

Gruß vom Harzer


----------



## Andreas 25 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo Harzer,
herzlich Willkommen im Board. Wünsche viel Spaß bei uns.

Danke für den Link, habe ihn gleich mit eingefügt.#6 
Wenn du noch weitere hast, immer her damit.

Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## Ist das möglich? (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo Harzer,

bin auf den Beitrag in der Link-Liste getsoßen, weil es der einzige im Anglerboard zu sein scheint, in dem "Bergsladen" vorkommt. Ich plane da eine Kanutour mit meinem fast Erwachsenen Sohn und Angeln wollen wir natürlich auch. Soll auf alle Raubfische gehn, dürfe neben Hecht und Barsch auch gern Salmoniden sein. Da wir bei der Routenwahl relativ frei sind, würde ich mich über ein paar Tips freuen, was da in der Gegend die TOP-Gewässer sind, konnte über die ganze Region fast nichts finden. Gruß Frank


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Moin Frank,
ich befürchte das deine Frage hier nicht wahrgenommen wird.
Wende dich doch entweder mal mit einer PN an Harzer.
Oder eröffne Dort einfach mal ein neues Thema.

Gruß Andreas!!!#h


----------



## taildancer (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

hallo,
hab da noch nen linktip für finnland
www.fishinglords.fi
ist ein tourismusunternehmen speziell für angler.
die biten alles an hütten,guidings usw.


----------



## Andreas 25 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab da noch nen linktip für finnland
> www.fishinglords.fi
> ist ein tourismusunternehmen speziell für angler.
> die biten alles an hütten,guidings usw.


Alles klar! #6 
Ist ergänzt!


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

irre ich mich oder sind bei der links liste Italien keine angelreisen vorhanden?;+ also ich hab ein paar sachen angeklikt aber irgentwie konnte man nur ferien häusle buchen .aber keine angel reise z.b an den po oder ans meer.oder hab ich das was überlesen?


----------



## urmel23 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

super liste! da du bei island noch nichts stehen hast, kannst du ja mal: http://www.angelreisen.de/ eintragen. inzwischen bieten die das auch an.

gruß

björn


----------



## Löwenbäcker (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Da habe ich mir doch vorgenommen in Vorbereitung meines Norwegentripps das Board nach allen möglichen Angelreiseveranstaltern zu durchsuchen und diese penibel in meinem Browser fest zu tackern, da sehe ich diesen Beitrag und sage: VIELEN Dank.


----------



## Andreas 25 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Norwegentrip - sagst du.

Mach mal Klick in meine Signatur, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast.

#h Andreas


----------



## swerner1 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Wow, da habt Ihr Euc aber eirklich mÜhe gegegeben. Respekt!

Ich suche Info´s über die Kanaren - speziell über Teneriféo der Fuerteventura, ... ich möchte da Familienurlaub machen und ein bischen big  game aber auf jeden Fall mit meinem Erstegeborenem ein bischen am Strand fischen.

Wäre über jede Inof erfreut, ich schreib Euch auch alle Ferfahrungen ins Board! Ehrenwoard!

Viele GRüsse, 

swerner1


----------



## BigEarn (13. März 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Gealtacht Irland-Reisen  (www.gaeltacht.de)  kann ich noch für die  Liste  empfehlen


----------



## Pikefisher (13. März 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Und noch ein Link in dem man Reiseberichte über Irland nachlesen kann. Hausbooturlaub verbunden mit Fischen.

http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com


*

*


----------



## cervaro (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Hallo Andreas,

auf Island hat Andree´s Angelreisen die Ziele, welche Vögler´s Angelreisen in 2006 angeboten hat übernommen. Vöglers Angelreisen und angelreisen.de sind identisch.

Die Homepage des neuen Island-Anbieters ist:

http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/

Wir haben Anfang Juni dort gebucht und ich werde im AB berichten, wenn wir zurück sind.

Gruß

Cervaro


----------



## Andreas 25 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Ich kann die Beiträge leider nicht mehr aktualisieren, da Änderungen nur eine begrenzte Zeit erlaubt sind, und die ist bei denen Vorbei.

Aber schreibt eure Ergänzungen, Änderungen ruhig weiterhin hier rein, wenn es Zahlreiche Neuerungen gibt fassen wir es mal neu zusammen.

Gruß Andreas #h


----------



## Andreas 25 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reise Linkliste*

Vielen Dank für eure Erweiterungen, habe Sie alle in die neue Liste eingetragen.

Wenn ihr weiter Ergänzungen habt bitte ab sofort im neuen Thread posten, dort auch ab jetzt die Links.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101106


----------

